# Au Sable River Car Spotting



## TheDuke33 (Jul 16, 2007)

Joe RFisher and I are looking to take a break from crowds and chrome and chase some Trout on the South and/or Main branch this weekend. We've never floated the Au Sable ourselves before, so we were wondering where we could get a car spot. Any help would be appreciated.

Also, anyone been up there lately? Hows the fishing? I'm assuming nymphs and streamers will be the name of the game...

Thanks,
Duke


----------



## WILDCATWICK (Mar 11, 2002)

TheDuke33 said:


> Joe RFisher and I are looking to take a break from crowds and chrome and chase some Trout on the South and/or Main branch this weekend. We've never floated the Au Sable ourselves before, so we were wondering where we could get a car spot. Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> Also, anyone been up there lately? Hows the fishing? I'm assuming nymphs and streamers will be the name of the game...
> 
> ...



There use to be a sticky that had spotters on it. I don't see it any more???? I've got a guy, Skip, that I've been using there for years. Never has not been available. I'll get you his number tomorrow. I'll be up there too. I'll be in a white mad river with a yellow truck...shout if you see me.


----------



## geojasstef (Jan 23, 2005)

I was up there on the 4th and 5th. The main was a little high from Burtons to Stephan Bridge but it was clear and in great condition. Nymphs and streamers were the way to go.............but saying that I didn't catch anything all day. From what I hear the SB was runnig really high and was out of its banks but that was a few days ago so who knows now. Give Rusty's a call or the Old Ausable Flyshop.


----------



## WILDCATWICK (Mar 11, 2002)

Streamers and big nymphs like the sparrow and larger princes should be the ticket. Fish it slow and deep. If the water is warming up during the day find some riffles to nymph.


----------



## tommytubular (Jan 25, 2002)

WILDCATWICK said:


> There use to be a sticky that had spotters on it. I don't see it any more????


The only one I've seen is on the fly tying forum

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=87976


----------



## WILDCATWICK (Mar 11, 2002)

That's the sticky. Thanks Tommytubular.

Skip Shuttle Service (989)348-1911. You just call him and arrange a time and go. He will move your vehicle with the help of his wife or a relative. He's never let me down and I believe he only charges $20 for most spots unless it's a little out of his way.

Have a great time!:evil:


----------



## cjnicol (Apr 12, 2004)

I have used Skip also. He has never let us down. It is kind of a weird thing to call a guy I have never met, have him pick up your car leave him $20 in the ash tray.

He did back our trailer into a power pole, but the damage was minimal.

Remember to take your second set of keys. This will allow him to lock your car up once he moves it.

Chris


----------



## TheDuke33 (Jul 16, 2007)

Thanks people. I'll give Skip a call.


----------



## willpaddleforfish (Mar 3, 2014)

I know this is an old thread, but does anyone know if Skip still provides his car spotting service? I called the number listed above a few times last week without an answer.

Any help would be greatly appreciated! Cheers.


----------



## Shift7609 (Aug 9, 2011)

Call Ausable river store Lynn or call wellmans in ausable


----------



## willpaddleforfish (Mar 3, 2014)

Shift7609 said:


> Call Ausable river store Lynn or call wellmans in ausable


Thanks for the ideas. I'll check in with them.

Also, bump for anyone who knows if Skip is still spotting...?


----------



## WILDCATWICK (Mar 11, 2002)

willpaddleforfish said:


> Thanks for the ideas. I'll check in with them.
> 
> Also, bump for anyone who knows if Skip is still spotting...?


Yes. If your having a hard time getting ahold of him call Gates AuSauble Lodge. The other places suggested our way downstream of the area that Skips shuttles to. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Shift7609 (Aug 9, 2011)

I thought u were fishing chrome sorry didn't read whole post


----------



## willpaddleforfish (Mar 3, 2014)

Sorry, I should have specified in my first post. I'm looking for spotting downstream (Alcona-Foote area).

Is that beyond Skip's normal range? In my attempts to call him I don't get an answer, nor a voicemail prompt. It almost sounds like a disconnect after 3 rings.

I've also tried Alcona Canoe, but until they open for the season it doesn't look like I'm going to get a response. Any other idea who I might reach out to in that area?


----------



## WILDCATWICK (Mar 11, 2002)

Yes that is well down stream of where skip will shuttle. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

